# How long does it take to get your driving license in Victoria?



## hibiya

I have both Japanese and US driving licenses for more than 5 years now. And according to VicRoads, both countries are recognized countries and I don't need any test for converting and achieving a "Victorian Driving Licence". 

My question is how long does it take to receive your licence once you apply at a VicRoads office. Do you receive it right away or does it take some time for them to process it and send it by mail? If so how many days does it take to receive the driving license?

By the way, I like "licence" with C. It is kinda cute.


----------



## Rigs

If you have held a full license for 5 years and are over 25 years old make an appointment at a Vic Roads licensing office. www.vicroads.vic.gov.au. Take your current overseas license your passport, visa, ID pay the fee they will issue you with a receipt you can drive on until you receive your plastic license in the mail.


----------



## hibiya

Rigs,
Thanks for the email. I tried to make an online appointment but it seems they only have two sections for "L"s and "P"s. I didn't find any section for converting overseas licenses.


----------



## Rigs

You may have to attend a vic roads office in person. Make sure you take all your ID documents


----------



## annam

I called up VicRoads and booked a time and took all the requested docs with me. Took 3 working days and the vic license arrived in the mail.


----------



## Rigs

Great, safe driving


----------



## Amparo1

annam said:


> I called up VicRoads and booked a time and took all the requested docs with me. Took 3 working days and the vic license arrived in the mail.


Annam, what documents did you have to bring with you to get Vic's DL? I've got my Australian PR visa, and would like to apply for Vic DL based on the valid California license.


----------



## annam

Hey Amparo1, I took my current passport and my overseas driving license, that's it ... the hardest part was to decide for how many years I wanted to have the Vic license, oh and they took a picture at VicRoads.


----------

